# Fastest Easter Egg Ammo



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, enough playing silly buggers around here. It's time to get serious.

I wanna see who can attain the highest velocity, using easter eggs as ammo. If one was inclined, one could call it the great Easter Egg Hunter.

I'm gunna try tomorrow, or perhaps later this afternoon. Either way, it's on... like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bun ... EEEE, Bun ... EEEE!!!!!

Sounds fun! Hope you get videos of the impact.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

some buddies and i in high school once shot hard boiled easter colored eggs out of a water balloon slingshot . damm we was drunk . :drinkup: :rolling: there was some interesting flight patterns .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great idea cant wait to see the videos


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here ya go Buns. I didn't have any hard boiled eggs. This was my third attempt. The first two went well except for not registering a speed. This egg had an auto launch feature. I should have gotten a photo of my sweat shirt but it went right into the washer. Happy Easter! Enjoy 






216 fps LOL!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Here ya go Buns. I didn't have any hard boiled eggs. This was my third attempt. The first two went well except for not registering a speed. This egg had an auto launch feature. I should have gotten a photo of my sweat shirt but it went right into the washer. Happy Easter! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That was awesome!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

freaking awesome !!! :rolling:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

How to get egg on your face!!!! Way to go BEAN!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well Bean we all know you like scrambled eggs :thumbsup:


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!

Fwv2...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol Bean... that made me hungry. sooooo I've had a few bevies already, but had to give it a go with some choc/ strawberry cream eggs... these work best frozen, not soft especially with heavy bands..as the chrony and i soon discoverd lol..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Splattered...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good egging, Ben!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Charles, got me last egg in the frezzer, going for 250...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Damm, I wish I know there was going to be an egg party! I would have had some sitting in the sun for a week, just for this occation.. 

loving the egg shooting guys 

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

GAAAAAAAAAAAA-HAHAHA. You rule, Ben.

I'm head down *** up with an assignment at the moment, but I'm certainly going to grab some discount solid eggs and see what damage I can do.

I shot one of my big eggs with a small, solid egg yesterday morning. I sincerely wish I hadn't done it on the bed though - blew the back of the bloody egg out and sprayed powdered chocolate everywhere!

Edit: I just saw the 2nd video where 2/3rds of the video is you eating chocolate out of your chrony. I haven't laughed that hard at a video since I was watching Gary Miller's Yorkies snarl at each other with Flatband in the background saying "weeessss?!"  Solid gold, Ben. Gold.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha cheers Buns, if I were you id try to convince the missus, that you were only trying to be romantic with the choc sprinkles all over the bed, maybe a few rose pettles might add to the atmosphere? It's worth a go


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Would mini eggs count?

They're a lot smaller, and far more solid when room temperature.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> Would mini eggs count?
> 
> They're a lot smaller, and far more solid when room temperature.


That was the idea!


----------

